# Sage Barista Express



## Jack001 (Nov 25, 2021)

Evening all,

I've recently had a new kitchen and thought i'd treat myself to a decent nice looking coffee machine so decided to buy a Sage Barista Express which wasn't too cheap!

I set all the machine up today going through the first use process and decided to make myself a coffee. However, no matter what i do, put more coarse number 4/5 or finer up to 12/13 i tried, and how hard i compact the powder with the tamper i can't achieve anymore than a measly 1 little bar on my pressure gauge!

I've had it where my machine runs it though easily and when more coarse i knew the machine was struggling to filter water through and got hardly any in my cup (expecting too much pressure) but still either none or a little bit of pressure!

Anyone got any advice i could have please 

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Have you read this thread? (Lower on the dial is finer btw).

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed#comments


----------



## Jack001 (Nov 25, 2021)

Is it 😑

It says coarse turn it higher on the side of my machine!

Will have a read of that post thank you


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack001 said:


> Is it 😑
> 
> It says coarse turn it higher on the side of my machine!
> 
> Will have a read of that post thank you


 Yeah that's what I'm saying. Course higher, finer lower. Your original post mentions your are going higher up for finer.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

What beans are you using?


----------



## Jack001 (Nov 25, 2021)

-Mac said:


> What beans are you using?


 Hi Mac,

I'm using these beans at the moment, Starbucks was the closest place when i purchased my coffee machine. They say produced 01/06/2021. Does this mean there nearly 5 month old meaning they will be stale?

https://ibb.co/WvRdR5z

I changed my Burr setting to 4, and grind setting to 5, and seems to get nice pressure however, doesn't really get any crema, could be due to the stale beans?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

The beans will be very stale now but to be honest were probably awful to start with. I'd recommended that you throw the beans in the bin and get some fresh beans. Loads of great offers from Forum sponsors here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/


----------



## Jack001 (Nov 25, 2021)

dutchy101 said:


> I'd recommended that you throw the beans in the bin and get some fresh beans. Loads of great offers from Forum sponsors here:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/


 Already thrown away Dutchy.

I've been reading that if i enjoyed the taste of the 4 month old stale Starbucks beans then i'd be amazed with fresh coffee beans!

I'm looking around a few local rosters to set up a monthly subscription to stop waste and always keep fresh beans, will look at the link you posted.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

No worries. I wouldn't expect miracles straight away. Going to take some time to get to learn how to use your machine etc.

Coffee Compass do a Mystery Blend 1kg for about £15 which is remakably good value and might be a good starting point


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Jack001 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I'm using these beans at the moment, Starbucks was the closest place when i purchased my coffee machine. They say produced 01/06/2021. Does this mean there nearly 5 month old meaning they will be stale?
> 
> ...


 Yep (and not great to start with). You'll get lots more crema with fresh beans. Don't forget to let the new beans rest for a week after roasting in order to de-gas and stabilise. Do yourself a massive favour and only use freshly roasted beans from a quality roaster - there are lots of them about.

Not sure about your burr setting (my Barista Express is so old it doesn't have them), but I used to grind around the 7 mark and adjust from there depending on taste (based on 18g in/36g out in 25-30 secs). Also, don't tamp too hard - it's really not necessary. You're only trying to remove air gaps. Finger pressure is all that's needed. You can indirectly adjust pressure by changing the grind size (finer will give higher pressure) but that's not your goal. Go by taste.


----------



## Jack001 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the advice Mac


----------

